# Binocular - Vortex Diamondback 8.5x50



## Boxerboxer (Aug 6, 2015)

I'm looking for a binocular to take with me in hilly northwest Illinois to shoot some coyotes with. I found a great deal on the Vortex in the title but wonder due to my lack of experience whether the 8.5x will be sufficient for my needs. Anyone see a major issue with that binoc?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I have 8x30 and 10x50 - the 8x30 are all I carry for all game - the big ones are used for spotting sheep and goats plus the weight diff. is noticeable.


----------



## Boxerboxer (Aug 6, 2015)

I hear you on the weight difference thing, but I was worried that with smaller binocular I would have trouble in low light.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Mine are swarovski's - great glass.


----------

